# Cycling with two kids



## User482 (10 May 2013)

So, with mini User482 mk2 on the way, inevitably my thoughts have turned to bike transport arrangements...

I use a Croozer trailer (great bit of kit btw) for our daughter, who is coming up to 2 years old, but how am I going to transport the new arrival as well? A double trailer is out because the pinch gates on many of the paths round here are too narrow. The Helios tandem looks interesting but I fear is over budget.

So what do you do?


----------



## VamP (10 May 2013)

Engage the help of a partner.


----------



## srw (10 May 2013)

On Sunday we shared a ferry with a hundred or so cyclists and a couple who'd bought two cheap tandems, taken the pedals off the stoker cranks and stuck one child on each stoker seat plus one in a child seat. They'd bodged up a footrest for each larger child so that they didn't get their feet in the way of the bikes' operation. 

I'm not a good judge of children's ages, but I'd guess 6, 4 and 2 or so. Those tandems will last until the largest one can use a bike of its own. If you stuck User482 major on a saddle as soon as she can sit upright and still, User482 minor can go in the trailer or on a child seat.


----------



## User482 (10 May 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Primary use will be for the nursery run - the trailer is great for that because I can leave it there and pedal to work. The tandem idea is interesting, as it has the advantage of being adaptable as the kids get older. I believe there is a device that allows children to pedal but I've no idea how well it works.


----------



## User169 (11 May 2013)

we have one of these...

(the thing attached to the rack is a buggy carrier)


----------



## Sara_H (11 May 2013)

OH tells me that he used to ride with one boy on a seat that mounted on the cross bar in front of him, one boy on a rear seat and one on a trail gator.


----------



## theclaud (11 May 2013)

User482 said:


> So, with mini User482 mk2 on the way



Congratulations!


----------



## ufkacbln (11 May 2013)

Sheldon Brown advocates the Carrababy


----------



## XRHYSX (11 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2448141, member: 45"]A trailer and a weeride.[/quote]
^^^This is what I do.^^^
* I have a double trailer and never had a problem with pinch points *


----------



## Kizibu (3 Jun 2013)

Bicycle made for three:


----------



## sheddy (3 Jun 2013)

The dutch do it like this - scroll down for more
http://velo-city.org/child-carriers/


----------



## Lyn (13 Jun 2013)

Hi
Not sure if it's too late but we have a Croozer - the one for 2 kids and I haven't had any problems with pinch points or narrow gates. It's fairly well-contained and easy to manoeuvre. Our oldest is not 5-and-a-half and she still squeezes in on rainy days when it's pouring and too wet to ride to school.
If it's of interest to anyone out there looking at trailers, here's a blog about how we chose ours and the pros and cons of the 2-seater Croozer:
http://www.freewheelingfrance.com/blog/our-future-cyclist-takes-to-the-road.html
Cheers
Lyn


----------



## Canrider (13 Jun 2013)

Congratulations, I'd missed the news.
My vote for a baby seat on the rear and keep using the trailer as a temporary measure. Then switch to trail-a-bike for the elder and into the trailer for Mk2. But doublecheck those pinch points to make absolutely certain a double trailer can't fit--that's got the be the cheapest and easiest option!


----------



## Lyn (13 Jun 2013)

The other good thing about the double trailer (if it works with pinch points etc) is that both kids have protection when it's really hot or raining. Our eldest now rides her own bike, but if her little legs get tired or if it's particularly cold/raining, she can still jump in the trailer. If we're cycling near home or in a circular route, we just lock the bike up somewhere and pick it up on the way back/later.


----------



## domtyler (3 Jul 2013)

My youngest does amazing things on a mini-micro scooter, she's only three but the way she flies around on it is awesome, could be worth a try for yours?


----------



## womblechops (14 Jul 2013)

I have the helios tandem and it was great with the kids. I also got bigger thighs with the weight!

However, I now have the double sized rear rack and two copilot child seats clogging up the garage so if you wanted to just buy your helios tandem I'd do you a good deal on the "child carrying" bits.

(And if anyone has a pair of crank shorteners that would fit a five year old, drop me a line!)


----------



## e-rider (16 Jul 2013)

User482 said:


> So, with mini User482 mk2 on the way, inevitably my thoughts have turned to bike transport arrangements...
> 
> I use a Croozer trailer (great bit of kit btw) for our daughter, who is coming up to 2 years old, but how am I going to transport the new arrival as well? A double trailer is out because the pinch gates on many of the paths round here are too narrow. The Helios tandem looks interesting but I fear is over budget.
> 
> So what do you do?


I use a double trailer and just cycle around the pinch gates (which are often too narrow) but can always get round them


----------



## benb (16 Jul 2013)

Canrider said:


> Congratulations, I'd missed the news.
> My vote for a baby seat on the rear and keep using the trailer as a temporary measure. Then switch to trail-a-bike for the elder and into the trailer for Mk2. But doublecheck those pinch points to make absolutely certain a double trailer can't fit--that's got the be the cheapest and easiest option!


 
I don't think you'd be able to use a tagalong bike and a trailer at the same time.


----------



## Canrider (16 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> I don't think you'd be able to use a tagalong bike and a trailer at the same time.


 
I'm sure I've seen a family with Dad, Mum, teen on a triple, child in a tagalong and baby in a trailer. Memory could be faulty though!


----------



## XRHYSX (16 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> I don't think you'd be able to use a tagalong bike and a trailer at the same time.


 I did actually try this once, bit of a laugh, but you've got to know your route, as reversing back up a narrow dead end path is a bit of a mission


----------



## haptree (22 Jul 2013)

My Aunt used to pick 3 of us up from school on her bike and cycle us all home, one on handle bars, one on top tube and one on the back hanging on for dear life! No helmets of course!  Never fell off but I certainly wouldn't try it with my own kids!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (24 Jul 2013)

I have a Workcycles Fr8 with Yepp Mini on the front; see their website for child-options on bike. However if you're in newborn territory it's either a sling attached to you; or in the carseat in the trailer. Mini SHK is actually still 'too young' for the Yepp Mini but he's huge and has good head control so we've had him in it for a good few weeks now. I can post a pic if you would like


----------



## XRHYSX (24 Jul 2013)

Pictures are always good


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2013)

When I moved to Hebden Bridge in 1986, I noticed a local cyclist riding about with his 2-year old twins on his bike, one on a rear child seat, and one on a seat bolted to the top tube. I eventually got to know him. I saw him the other day picking his grandson up from school, presumably the child of one of the twins. Where does the time go!


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (14 Sep 2013)

My problem here is slightly different and I wonder if you good CCers could help.

I have 2 children of 7 and 10. My 7 year old loves riding and will do it at the "drop of a hat" but has no road sense yet, and my 10 year old has just learnt to ride and is ok with the concept but needs encouragement.

My intent is to get a "long bike" like a Kona, Surly or Madsen but need to know which one, and which one would gives us the longest amount of use. Ideally I would like to be able to have both my daughters on the bench at the back with me until they don't want to anymore, to use the bike as a car replacement as much as possible.

And please - no one mention the wife getting a bike and riding! That has been done to death and unless every car is taken off the road will never happen.

So which bike would be best to get?


----------



## benb (17 Sep 2013)

Circe Helios with luggage rack could work too.


----------



## User482 (17 Sep 2013)

Some work with a tape measure tells me that a double Chariot is only 7cm wider than my Croozer, so I think that's the way to go after all.


----------



## User482 (13 Feb 2014)

A Burley D'lite arrived chez User482 this week. First impressions are very positive - it seems well made, has adjustable suspension and plenty of room inside. I'll be doing a test ride soon to see which paths and gates it'll fit through.


----------



## Linford (13 Feb 2014)

I would have thought that quality suspension would be a must in a trailer and then when the baby is led down in a car seat given the quality of the roads now. I'd be disinclined to put a child under the age of 2 on a cycle in an upright seat as they don't have the strength in their necks to support their heads properly when getting bounced around.


----------



## benb (13 Feb 2014)

Linford said:


> I would have thought that quality suspension would be a must in a trailer and then when the baby is led down in a car seat given the quality of the roads now. I'd be disinclined to put a child under the age of 2 on a cycle in an upright seat as they don't have the strength in their necks to support their heads properly when getting bounced around.



My daughter has been in an upright seat since 1. The back of it comes right up and around so she can lean her head against it. We haven't had any issues.
Don't bother with a helmet for her though, so that makes the holding up of head less problematic.


----------



## User482 (13 Feb 2014)

User3094 said:


> Just Googled - are you a millionaire or what?!
> 
> I hired one (or similar) from Carsington Water a few years back.... little un couldnt have been older than 18 months.... be bounced around the cycle paths and whizzing through the fords... absolutely loved it. Can still hear the giggles to this day.



Yeah, not cheap but it means we can continue to run one car between us rather than two. Plus we can sell our old trailer.

Number 1 daughter's first ever trip in the trailer was round Carsington!


----------



## User482 (13 Feb 2014)

benb said:


> My daughter has been in an upright seat since 1. The back of it comes right up and around so she can lean her head against it. We haven't had any issues.
> Don't bother with a helmet for her though, so that makes the holding up of head less problematic.



Your post didn't make any sense until I disabled the ignore function!

Anyway, what we did was use a Weber baby seat until our daughter was about 8 months (pic below at 3 months), which kept her laid back so no issues with the head moving. Then we used a supporter until about 18 months that would hold her head if she dozed off or the ground was bumpy, excellent for a bit of light off-roading (second pic). She always dozes off on any long ride so it must be fairly comfortable.











I have other photos of the trailer covered in mud and me not wearing a helmet, but I fear the interweb may explode...


----------



## Banjo (15 Feb 2014)

Dont know much about trailers but Congratulations User482.


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Feb 2014)

WE used to take by Sister in law's family out on the bikes when we baby sat, one of the highlights of their stay

The oldest got a Brompton, the second on a trailer bike and the youngest in the trailer. 

They used to love a bit of controlled "racing" and steaming through mud and puddles.

One particular day coming back after a wet spell we carried on as normal ... then got home and found a giggling child in the trailer covered in mud and water because we had forgotten to put the cover down on the front of the trailer


----------



## alans (16 Feb 2014)

We used to use a tandem with a twin seat trailer.No problems with access to trails such as High Peak,Tissington,Manifold Valley,Churnet Valley,Camel Trail,Monsal Trail.

Various combinations worthy of consideration are
tandem d.f. with child seat on rear pannier rack & tow a child trailer
tandem d.f. with trailer only
tandem d.f. with child seat only
tandem d.f. with tag-a-long

same configurations using solo or tandem recumbents

solo bike &/or child seat, child trailer & or tag-a-long

SJSC produce triplets(bikes not babies)


----------



## Puddles (18 Feb 2014)

For when they are slightly older you can WeeHoo Double, they are pretty much a go anywhere attachment and they can merrily fall asleep!


----------



## benb (18 Feb 2014)

I love this photo!!



Puddles said:


> For when they are slightly older you can WeeHoo Double, they are pretty much a go anywhere attachment and they can merrily fall asleep!


----------



## Puddles (18 Feb 2014)

benb said:


> I love this photo!!




they have some amazing photos from around the world here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Weehoo/78360906610?fref=ts


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2014)

Puddles said:


> *"they" *have some amazing photos from around the world here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Weehoo/78360906610?fref=ts


"they" ?? 

I'd assumed that was a @Puddles family foto


----------



## Puddles (19 Feb 2014)

Scoosh said:


> "they" ??
> 
> I'd assumed that was a @Puddles family foto


Oh No! We do WeeHoo but we have the single as Squidge can pedal his own Frog and we have yet to encounter snow like that in the South of England! We did encounter lots of mud today though on our trails!


----------



## Scoosh (19 Feb 2014)

Looks as if one needs some good and deep mudguards to keep the little one(s) clean !


----------



## Puddles (19 Feb 2014)

In that photo they don't appear to have attached the guards. We have one on ours I think you can just see it at the bottom of the silver pole in this photo (I also have the all weather canopy)


----------



## User482 (25 Mar 2014)

Anyway, we finally took our two out in the trailer a couple of weeks back - they loved it! Here they are preparing for the _grand départ.




_


----------

